# Guns for flu shots?



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.telegram.com/article/20121130/NEWS/121139964/111

Is this for real?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Apparently. costanza can turn in his Sig Pro for $75 if he is still having problems with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

"unloaded and wrapped in a bag"

I just reviewed c140. I don't see "bag" as a proper storage method. 
I think I'm going to poach these gun baggers. If they're ignorant enough to participate in a gun buy-back, they deserve an improper storage charge for good measure.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I guess Id get in shit if I went through the line looking for bargins huh? I know an officer that had a older woman come in to "get rid" of her dead husbands guns.... his issued custom officers model 45 ( he was a retired two star General). He told her to take it to KIttery Trading Post.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I guess Id get in shit if I went through the line looking for bargins huh? I know an officer that had a older woman come in to "get rid" of her dead husbands guns.... his issued custom officers model 45 ( he was a retired two star General). He told her to take it to KIttery Trading Post.


I know a woman who turned in an original, full auto Thompson.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Got a call from a Dr who wanted to turn in a gun. Went by his place figuring an old POS Iver Johnson or some such. Guy was former military and they (BPD) were making him jump through hoops to renew (he was 80) -wouldn't even give him a sporter. I told him to get a lawyer-he was still practicing medicine, and they didn't make him go back to medical school to renew his Dr's license, but he had resigned himself to turning it in after carrying it through WW2, Korea AND Viet Nam while serving in the Army Air Corps/Air Force. He brought out a pristine Colt .45, shoulder rig, ammo pouch, etc.
I couldn't let that piece of Americana get sent up the chimney, so I made him an offer on the spot. Mr Browning's creation will turn 100 years old in 2016 and resides in my gun safe. I put about 200 round through it, and theat gun's as tight as when it came off the line.
My middle son will be off to Parrris Island in March-so if it's allowed I may make him a gift of it and maybe it will serve again!
(NOTE: the statute of limitations is up and I ran it by a gun friendly Superior before making the original offer)
Keep your flu shot!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

_ In this case, people who anonymously turn in operable guns at the police station will be given a Wegman's gift certificate with a value that depends on the type of gun. A long rifle earns a $25 gift certificate, a handgun nets a $50 gift certificate, and a semiautomatic weapon yields a $75 gift certificate._

Oddly titled article. All I read was the trade of a gun got one a gift certificate, but it's the T&G so it doesn't surprise me..


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

When the government gets into full tyrannical swing, the offer will become: free gunshot for flu victims.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Depending upon the weapon and its condition, I will offer 1.5 times what those prices are. Something tells me most are shitty gats with no serial number anyway, but one can always hope for an M1 or a nice Colt 1911.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Deuce said:


> _ In this case, people who anonymously turn in operable guns at the police station will be given a Wegman's gift certificate with a value that depends on the type of gun. A long rifle earns a $25 gift certificate, a handgun nets a $50 gift certificate, and a semiautomatic weapon yields a $75 gift certificate._
> 
> Oddly titled article. All I read was the trade of a gun got one a gift certificate, but it's the T&G so it doesn't surprise me..


Is there going to be a ballistician on hand to test these to confirm they're operable?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Its always either garbage like Jennings and kel-tec, or antique heirlooms.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

or airsoft and bb guns to "fill" the table for the photo op


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

GMass said:


> Is there going to be a ballistician on hand to test these to confirm they're operable?


I have no idea. But I'd volunteer if I could test each firearm on certain, people, from a certain, floor....


----------

